# URGENT - possible wrong gonal-f pen given - not sure



## amethyst_uk (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi

I have been injecting using a gonal-f pen for the past 5 days.  Clinic gave me a new pen today to use over the weekend.  I have just noticed they are different and am not sure if this is intentional or an error.  I'm NHS and the clinic is closed until Monday.  Today I had 2 follicles of 1.1mm and 1 follicle of 1.2mm.

Old pen - 450 IU / 0.75 ml
New pen - 300 IU / 0.5 ml

What do I do??  Assume they have given me the right thing and continue as normal

Please help!

Amethyst


----------



## amethyst_uk (Dec 15, 2009)

I've sorted it thanks - panic over!

(I was having a blonde moment!)


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Amethyst,

Glad you sorted it 

Just to clarify for anyone else reading they are exactly the same product, same drug, same strength. The only difference is that the 300iu syringe contains less doses 

Lots of follie growing vibes coming your way          
Maz x


----------



## amethyst_uk (Dec 15, 2009)

Phew!


That's what my DH said too!!!


----------

